# These pants, this jacket?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

What do you guys think about wearing these together? Don't mix the plaids? Or is it all right?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Do it up. I like it, but then again I have a crazy sense of style.

It doesn't matter what other people think so, do what you want!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Why not? Might as well go for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Kinda alot for me but its what you desire.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

a little too much plaid for my taste. but its your style, it defines who you are. lol cheesiest line of the night. i usually go with solids on pants and style on jacket. but thats me.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I like it, but it shouldn't matter what other people think.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go for it, you should see my paterns..:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

chicks point of view = nup.. they just dont go together... sorry


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I think there's just a little too much going on.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They're both wack individually, so putting them together would mean...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

alaric said:


> Do it up. I like it, but then again I have a crazy sense of style.
> 
> It doesn't matter what other people think so, do what you want!


To him it does matter, or he wouldn't be asking.

I would have to say, however, if he's even debating that god awful plaid vomit nightmare, maybe he SHOULD rely on other people's opinions when choosing. There's a distinct chance he may color blind here. :laugh:


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

negative on that one roger. only worse would be polka dot pants with plaid jacket


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

those pants are hard! im not feelin the jacket tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

seattleshredder said:


> those pants are hard! im not feelin the jacket tho


I have the jacket with that Brainbow plaid, looks good in person. My jacket isn't like the pants though, it only has the plaid on the sleeves. I looked at getting the all-plaid pants like the OP posted, but didn't want to pay $100-150 for the pants, plus i didn't like them in person. The plaid is badass, but i like it better as an accent


----------

